
What HP Really Announced: A Battle With Google Over the Cloud - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hp_set_to_battle_google_over_wireless_future_in_th.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d54a02647af9c3b%2C0
======
rmah
This is very a interesting and, to me, compelling vision that HP is offering.
Shift your view of what these gadgets (PC's, phones, tablets, etc.) are. They
are not computing or communications devices, they are access devices. Devices
can simply be ways of interacting with your data or with other people.
Different form factors, tailored for different tasks: handhelds for talking &
while on the move, tablets for reading or while lounging around, desktop
terminals for focus while you're at work.

This future is attractive to me. I don't want to have to worry about where my
data is. I don't know if HP can pull it off, but I hope they show some
commitement and give it a good try.

~~~
rwwmike
Agreed. HP is pretty behind. Sure, they put out a ridiculous number of devices
when you count computers and printers, but I think I have ONE friend using a
Palm phone...though some folks are now even recommending the TouchPad over the
iPad 2.0

HP is definitely showing some commitment to an idea here, though.

------
bayshorecove
Agree. HP will never catch up, even with Palm OS.

